# we went froggin this morning...



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

caught this one this morning on a spro frog. Had alot of good bites but just couldnt get em buttoned up. yea, i let em eat b4 settin the hook. couple jumped and spit it at me. was using #30 braid on 6'6" rod with a fast tip. any ideas or tips to help with the hook up ratio???



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















didnt put it on the scale but my guess was 2.5 to 3 lbs


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

honkinhank said:


> any ideas or tips to help with the hook up ratio???


I recently watched a fishing show that discussed this very topic. The theory on frog fishin' (in general) is that you'll get more bites going at a slow or moderate pace. But you'll get more hooked on a faster retrieve. They said that once the fish react and commit to a faster moving target, they'll hit it better and spend more energy on it.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

makes sense. 5 total caught atleast as many lost. that pic and 1 other had both hooks in top of mouth the rest were 1 hook in side of mouth. will try and speed it up a lil next time. was just goin slow cuz it some nasty weeds and grass beds wz tryin to not to miss to much and let it sit and just twitch it along slllloooooowwwwwwwww


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I like a longer rod for froggin'...at least 7'. I use a 7'3" heavy action. 

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

got love the frog bite! imo spro frogs are so overrated, there hook up ratio for me is horrible. i think they are over hyped and over priced. i have way better hook ups on scum frogs (trophy and big foot series). they are way softer and half the price of spro's.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

lang99 said:


> got love the frog bite! imo spro frogs are so overrated, there hook up ratio for me is horrible. i think they are over hyped and over priced. i have way better hook ups on scum frogs (trophy and big foot series). they are way softer and half the price of spro's.



I agree fully. I watched a bud whoop me one day froggin using little scum frog over my spro. I'm a convert, I like the small ones but hard to cast them on heavy line on baitcaster.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Reaction Innovations Swamp Donkey was my favorite until they stopped making them. I dont have any problem with the Spro.Bronzeye. Sometimes i'll "cook" them on my dashboard in the summer before I take them out of the package.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

JignPig Guide said:


> I recently watched a fishing show that discussed this very topic. The theory on frog fishin' (in general) is that you'll get more bites going at a slow or moderate pace. But you'll get more hooked on a faster retrieve. They said that once the fish react and commit to a faster moving target, they'll hit it better and spend more energy on it.


True, true, true!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm a big topwater frog guy.....I like a slower steady retrieve on the spro's....your main concern though is rod choice....I would without a doubt be using a 7' mh or h rod with some backbone....that will help a lot on the solid hooksets without pulling the frog out of the fish's mouth. If you want something with a lot faster retrieve try using a rage tail....color pending water and depth. Pair it up with a 5/O hook and your money. I'm a Scum frog guy too but I've adapted more with the spro's......big foots though would be my frog of choice if u look towards a Scummy. Goodluck....first thing is change rod! Goodluck man


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

i got a 7'6' flippin stick i used to use. should u use that 1???
i do use rage tail toads in thick grass mats, have a hard time keepin em on top of water. Will def check out scum frogs next time at the fin or BPS!!

thanks guys


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

i used to throw mine on a powell 704c and it was good but i recently got the 735 frog rod and its great. i like 50 - 65lb braid. As far as hooking up, missing them is just part of the game. I have noticed sometimes switching to the popper frog will get them to eat it better or even the jr frog helps if you are having trouble with them getting it all the way down. But once you figure it out they well get hooked in the roof of the mouth with both hooks 85% of the time. My avatar pic was caught on a spro frog on toho.


----------

